# Fractional lengthening iliotibial band



## IRISHCODER (Nov 28, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with the procedure to correct an external snapping hip? My physician has written Hip-Fractional lengthening Iliotibial Band. I need to provide the codes for precert and have not coded this procedure before. I've found articles online, but they all cite 3 different types of procedures but I am not sure what they equate in CPT terms. What would the CPT code be for Z-Plasty of the iliotibial band? What CPT would a resection of the IT Band with removal of the Trochanteric Bursa be? I think I've looked at so many codes that I'm looking right past what I need. I appreciate ANY direction you can give. Thanks!


----------



## kstark (Jun 9, 2016)

*Fractional lengthening Arthro Hip*

How was it done? We do it arthroscopic so we use 29999 =to open code 27036. Hope this is what you are looking for/


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jun 15, 2016)

I would refer you to my Forum discussion for the Forum Query:  Hip Iliotibial Band Lengthening (open) of Meljmicon of 6/8/16.  (Up the Forum list from yours.)  Mine refers only to it being done open as described in her Op Report included in her Query.  It can be done arthroscopically, but would be an Extra-articular Soft Tissue procedure, not an Intra-articular Hip Joint procedure.  There may or not be CPT Codes for arthroscopic "Trochanteric Bursectomy" with or without IT Band "Release/Lengthening," so you you would have to use an 
Unlisted Procedure, Hip or Pelvis Code.  The codes for these procedures being done arthroscopically may appear sometime in the near future as more of these treatments are done this way.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

